# horse with no name timing



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

i've been practicing this song for a while using the rhythm pattern: \/ \/ /\ \/ /\ \/ /\ \/ for Em. then /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ for the other chord, and everytime i try to play along with the song it doesn't sound right. so i'm wondering if i'm playing the patterns too slow or if i'm using the wrong pattern. hopefully someone out there knows the song and pattern.

thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/a/america/horse_with_no_name_crd.htm

Sure You've Got the right chords? Perhaps your guitars tuned to something other than the standard EADGBe?

Should be something simple to correct.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

i got it off a youtube lesson so i'm not 100% sure, and i'm more worried about the correct timing then the correct chords. the guitar is tuned properly


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

wow never thought of it that way, the only reason i'm worrying about it all being "correct" is cause my music teacher is evaluating us on a song next week, strumming patterns, clean chords etc and i want to get what i'm playing as close to the actual song as possible for that reason.


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

you've helped me to re-examine my definition of the word "correct". it's an in school course so they have to evaluate something in order to give us a mark. i'll listen to the song tonight and see if i can interpret the rhythm pattern, if not i'll just use the one i've been using and tell him it sounds musically better lofu.

:rockon:


----------

